# Guess This Horse's Breed? + new pics!



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

QH/Arab cross?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

^ I thought the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> QH/Arab cross?


So you two think you see some Arab in her too? I thought my eyes could recognize an Arab...


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice Mare, I don`t see Arab, I see QH


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Nice Mare, I don`t see Arab, I see QH


Thanks! Are you thinking a full quarter, or just as half the breed?


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

hmm, I got a QH in there, by her stance and that one where you say you first got her from the rescue, she is no doubt looking very Arabian. I get another light breed in there, maybe TB? maybe she has a Appendix on one side and a Arab on the other?


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> hmm, I got a QH in there, by her stance and that one where you say you first got her from the rescue, she is no doubt looking very Arabian. I get another light breed in there, maybe TB? maybe she has a Appendix on one side and a Arab on the other?


What about her makes you think a bit of a TB?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

ARAB/QH she has some Arab in her. IMO that chest and head give it away. Shalom


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm seeing quarter horse. I like her, nice hip, decent shoulder and angle, good bone. Do you know what bred she is or just wondering what everyone thought? I was confused lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

To me has a QH build and looks dainty/fine in the face and head like an arab. The ears almost have that arab look just a little too. Hard to tell. Though I have seen Appendix QHs that look very similar to her. Several of our white arabs when I was younger had flea-bitten coloration which makes me think possibly some arab in there. It is so hard to tell from pictures and sometimes you can't tell when they are standing a two feet away from you. She looks like a very sweet horse. 

Also her height, arabs are typically on the smaller side. Most appendix QH's I have seen are pretty leggy.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea... I agree with what people have said.. But I now also suspect it's maybe more like QH/Tb/Arab or something, because she kind of resembles a thoroughbred i once knew. also one thing people didn't take note of was her height. Is she something like 14.3-15.1?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I see QH in the forearm, the hip and the croup. I see Arab in her bc she is lighter boned than a QH that size. I see no TB in her at all. If she was a QH/TB cross she would be leggier. BTW, is she is 1/2 Arab the lighter bone doesn't mean she can't carry weight.
Whatever, she IS a keeper. =D


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> I'm seeing quarter horse. I like her, nice hip, decent shoulder and angle, good bone. Do you know what bred she is or just wondering what everyone thought? I was confused lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! And no, I don't know for sure. I'm wanting some educated guesses.

I was told by a rescue that she was a QH/Appaloosa cross.
I was like... no. Just no. :lol:
Most horses that I've worked with have been TWH, QH, TB, Appaloosa, Paint and some pony breeds.
I know that she isn't a full stock horse. She just looks too fine in some places to be a bulky stock horse. She has a big body, which seems QH (or some other stock breed), but then a narrow body, neck, and face.

All the stock horses I know are ROUND barreled. :lol:


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Yea... I agree with what people have said.. But I now also suspect it's maybe more like QH/Tb/Arab or something, because she kind of resembles a thoroughbred i once knew. also one thing people didn't take note of was her height. Is she something like 14.3-15.1?


She is either 14.3 or 15 hands.

I keep thinking TB when I look at her withers. Her withers reminds me of a TB I knew before. Buuut, her legs aren't long enough to be a TB. /facepalm

What about her reminds you of a TB?


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Corporal said:


> I see QH in the forearm, the hip and the croup. I see Arab in her bc she is lighter boned than a QH that size. I see no TB in her at all. If she was a QH/TB cross she would be leggier. BTW, is she is 1/2 Arab the lighter bone doesn't mean she can't carry weight.
> Whatever, she IS a keeper. =D


I agree about her being more leggy if she had TB in her. If she does have TB influence, it didn't go to her legs! :lol:

Oh, she IS definitely a keeper. c:
She has truly been every I could ask.
I got her unbroke (I was told she was green...), so I thought "OH CRAP. How am I going to do this alone?" But she turned out to be the quickest learner. She still has an attitude when it comes to not wanting to listen or slow down, but that'll take time.


*If this helps anyone else:*
She seems to be an all-around horse.
Her movement is quick, floaty, and animated. (Definitely not lazy!)
I'd say she'd be best at english pleasure compared to western pleasure since she likes to go fast.

She has the speed and quick turning for gymkhana, the scope and ping for jumping, and the curiosity and courage for cross country/trails.

She isn't always the most tolerant horse when it comes to leg pressure, but she is forgiving of a bad seat and hands. I had my mom get on her (note: she only rode a few horses in her life, and that was when she was young) and she was so tolerant! When I get on her sometimes... not so much. :lol:
She knows who she has to be careful around (kids, older and disabled people, etc.) and she knows who she gets to test/mess around with (me!).


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Quarab, definitely. And a nice one, too


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Quarab, definitely. And a nice one, too


Thank you! Do you know why you say Quarab?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

She has very prominent features of both breeds, stockier built, but too refined to be a pure QH, ears and eyes are Arab, then as you describe her, tail curled=Arab. Floating movement = Arab. Tail set lower, rounded butt= QH. 
Also the going fast I've seen a lot in quarabs and the knowing who's on board and giving a hard time to the knowledgeable rider;-)
To be 1000% sure I would need to see her move, tho


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> She has very prominent features of both breeds, stockier built, but too refined to be a pure QH, ears and eyes are Arab, then as you describe her, tail curled=Arab. Floating movement = Arab. Tail set lower, rounded butt= QH.
> Also the going fast I've seen a lot in quarabs and the knowing who's on board and giving a hard time to the knowledgeable rider;-)
> To be 1000% sure I would need to see her move, tho


I will be uploading a video on youtube. It says it'll take 25 minutes... ugh.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I see QH, some QH have cute little heads. Her backend screams QH to me no arab.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

chandra1313 said:


> I see QH, some QH have cute little heads. Her backend screams QH to me no arab.


But Quarter horses are typically not so narrow... aren't they usually round barreled?


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Free Jumping - YouTube

^ There's the video!
I apologize for the lack of a whole lot of film, but I hope it gives ya'll a bit of an idea about her movement.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

InsaneDino said:


> But Quarter horses are typically not so narrow... aren't they usually round barreled?


 I had a full qh mare which she was very rounded through the barrel, but mares are more wide sprung through that area. I have a twh/arab and the only thing about her that looks arab is her movement and the fact that the only halter that will fit her is a arab halter and the fact that she can flip her tail up onto her back which was very funny looking to me, the first time I saw her do it. 
The tail is more on the sparse side which appaloosa is know for, had one of those before. 
I could be totally off here but the one thing I notice about QH is they always seem to hold their heads and neck more on the level side at rest My Twh/arab always has her head up, and I have a QH/morgan and he has his head up a lot as well, he definately takes after the morgan in looks too long flowy mane and forelock. My QH mare that passed away had hardly any length or amount of forelock, although her tail was to die for ;-) 
Your horse is beauitful what a find, I love gray around the muzzle.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Quarter horse. No Arab. Quarter.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Im still for Quarab. 
But, is she just lazy in general or was she a bit sore when the video was taken?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

InsaneDino said:


> She is either 14.3 or 15 hands.
> 
> I keep thinking TB when I look at her withers. Her withers reminds me of a TB I knew before. Buuut, her legs aren't long enough to be a TB. /facepalm
> 
> What about her reminds you of a TB?


Sometimes.. Just sometimes, Tbs can be quite short. I imagine some of us here know of the tb Seabiscuit. U would not expect a horse like him to be 100% thoroughbred, much less the top racehorse of his time. The pic is seabiscuit btw


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

actually i just watched your video. She's DEFFINITELY got arab in her. she could also be qh, but its also possible she is appy, because appys are built just like qhs are now, she just might've not inherited spots or the white around the eyes


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Im still for Quarab.
> But, is she just lazy in general or was she a bit sore when the video was taken?


Where do you see lazy exactly?
I thought she was pretty hyped up that day, but she was jumping before this was taken (notice the jumps on the left?). The other horses kept distracting her, so she wasn't quite listening and maybe that came off as lazy.

She's typically really ... crazy. Not in a bad way, but she doesn't want to be told to stop or slow down. She has taken off with me in a gallop, ran up steep hills, jump a creek, etc. just because she wanted to. She just didn't want to stop. :lol:
But now she's gotten better trained, except the canter. She'll buck and bolt occasionally.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> actually i just watched your video. She's DEFFINITELY got arab in her. she could also be qh, but its also possible she is appy, because appys are built just like qhs are now, she just might've not inherited spots or the white around the eyes


What about the video makes you so sure of Arab?

And I do have a question about the eyes...
so she will look at me and I can see the whites of her eyes sometimes. Not all the time, but usually when she turns to look at me. Straight on, her eyes show no whites. Do apps ALWAYS have the whites showing, or only sometimes? I know all horses do when they look certain ways, but I just want to check my facts here.

I'll try to find a pic of her eyes showing the whites.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

InsaneDino said:


> What about the video makes you so sure of Arab?
> 
> And I do have a question about the eyes...
> so she will look at me and I can see the whites of her eyes sometimes. Not all the time, but usually when she turns to look at me. Straight on, her eyes show no whites. Do apps ALWAYS have the whites showing, or only sometimes? I know all horses do when they look certain ways, but I just want to check my facts here.
> ...


Well, personally, I found her head resembled one, so did her neck when she turned her head to look back. She also seems lighter boned, and I found moved more fluidly like an arab


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Basically her shoulder and everything ahead of it speaks arab to me. Her rump actually in the video reminds me of an appy or qh


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Well, personally, I found her head resembled one, so did her neck when she turned her head to look back. She also seems lighter boned, and I found moved more fluidly like an arab



I agree. She looks a little stiff or sore but, to me she moves/floats a lot like an arab, especially in her lope. She has a nice stocky build body-wise a lot like a QH but, her face and movement look arab to me.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad I wasn't the only one seeing that;-). She seemed a bit sore on her feet.
Could be she was just tired and distracted. 
Fact is, she's awfully cute and I wouldn't mind having her


----------



## Horselover3418 (Oct 30, 2012)

I see some QH and some Arab. Sh'es pretty some, but she's not tall enough to be TB and Appy is an obvious no. I'm thinking QH, Arab and there *could* be something light in there but I'm not 100 % sure


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Tb's ,Quarters, Appys all can have a refined head. Arabs usually have a Dished face and very small muzzle. Tbs are common around 15 hands, not all are bred for racing . Many quarters have TB , in them , as well as some Appys. 
So I still stick with Quarter horse.. OR quarter Type, might be a better term


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

A purebred QH of with her color is extremely rare. I am sticking to QH/Arab. Especially given the flea-bitten coloration, I think there is some arab in her by her movement and she does look to me to have some slight dishing in the face. Not overly obvious but. more so than a QH. 

Hard to say. Sometimes a crossbred inherits more physical features from one side than the other.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

If you look at her head, she definitely has some arab in her somewhere. I don't know anything about quarter horses as they are still not too common in the UK so I can't comment on that. She could have some Connemara in her too, especially with her colouring. No matter what breeds are in her makeup, she looks a super pony. Enjoy her!


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everybody for answering!
Her soreness and stiffness could have been from needing her hooves trimmed too.
I'm not quite sure at how many weeks out from the farrier the video was taken.

Her face is slightly dished, but not overly like arabs typically have.
There's a quarab at my barn, and she looks more arab based on her petiteness.

It could be she just inherited the stocky body from the QH and shoulder to head from the Arab or whatever other breed.

Do either breeds have light feather on their legs? She does have some if that changes anything.

One of her hooves has striping on it, but I'm thinking it's from her white sock (which is only visible when it's wet).


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

One more point for quarab: in the video which is obviously from summer, her nose and around the eyes is nearly black. High up towards the eyes, from the nose too. So no hair there. This is something not often seen in non-arab breeds.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> One more point for quarab: in the video which is obviously from summer, her nose and around the eyes is nearly black. High up towards the eyes, from the nose too. So no hair there. This is something not often seen in non-arab breeds.


I've never actually thought about that. That's interesting to know!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Its really difficult to comment on 'breeds' as in the UK we have different terminology. If she has feathering on her feet then she has a 'wild pony' in her somewhere. We have some horses called Gypsy Vanners or Welsh Cobs who are pony sized horses with feather. Have a look at some of the British native breeds on the net: Highland Ponies, Welsh Cobs, Dartmoor ponies. I have a feeling you will see a lot more of her heritage but going way, way back. No doubt that she has Arab and Connemara in her somewhere though. Get her seen by a good farrier who will balance her feet for you and sort out any problems. She is sooooo pretty!


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> Its really difficult to comment on 'breeds' as in the UK we have different terminology. If she has feathering on her feet then she has a 'wild pony' in her somewhere. We have some horses called Gypsy Vanners or Welsh Cobs who are pony sized horses with feather. Have a look at some of the British native breeds on the net: Highland Ponies, Welsh Cobs, Dartmoor ponies. I have a feeling you will see a lot more of her heritage but going way, way back. No doubt that she has Arab and Connemara in her somewhere though. Get her seen by a good farrier who will balance her feet for you and sort out any problems. She is sooooo pretty!


I actually thought she had some welsh cob in her for a while, but then I dropped the idea. Maybe I'll keep those breeds open-minded.

Her feet are fine right now. It took her a while to get used to the idea of having her hooves done, though.

And thanks! I first found out about her without even seeing her picture. Once I found a picture (which was an awful one of her at that!) nobody could understand why I would want her. It was a TERRIBLE shot of her. Once I got her home and groomed up, she sparkled. O:
Point is: don't judge horses by their appearance. You never know what might be under the surface layer. c;


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

^ Am I the only one who sees some similarity between this horse and mine?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Kinda;-)
This horse is a pony. Welsh or Welsh cross I'd say. If it had a little less "upholstery" you could see her hind end is shaped differently. Legs are shorter, body longer.
As for feathering, yes, Arabs can have light feathering. If you leave them au naturel. Most people here clip.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

InsaneDino said:


> I actually thought she had some welsh cob in her for a while, but then I dropped the idea. Maybe I'll keep those breeds open-minded.
> 
> Her feet are fine right now. It took her a while to get used to the idea of having her hooves done, though.
> 
> ...


I noticed in the video that she has some dots on her body, I'm guessing that is from going gray?


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

InsaneDino said:


> I actually thought she had some welsh cob in her for a while, but then I dropped the idea. Maybe I'll keep those breeds open-minded.
> 
> Her feet are fine right now. It took her a while to get used to the idea of having her hooves done, though.
> 
> ...


You NEVER judge a horse by its appearance. I used to ride a horse who was considered the most 'ugliest' at the stable. He was flea bitten grey with a brown mane and pink skin around his eyes. He looked awful, but do you know, he was the best hacking horse (trail riding) I have ever ridden. Once he knew a little bit of love and kindness from me, he really did become a handsome if not pretty horse. His name was Ernie and I loved him to bits.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

You know what? I have been studying and studying your pics. I'm quite taken with your horse and I am sure she is more Connemara than anything Welsh. Have a look at the picture below. Your horse has many similar features to this one, the only thing being that this pony is 100% Connemara. Let me know what you think. They have a Connemara Society in the UK and they have a website which you could look at too. Google The British Connemara Society. You got yourself a gorgeous pony there!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Conemaras are very rare here in the US if that is where the OP is from.
I have several arab/QHs here an d have sold others.
That mare is stock horse and an Arab. Now I am not going to bet the farm on it. My first born maybe but onl if I still get ot keep any future grandchildren and still see the kid on holy days. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

DB, I was thinking that too. Too rare for here. Im with you with the Quarab.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I only see QH. Some QH's are fine boned and small headed. Her knee action is very low.

This is what an Arabian moves like. MUCH more animated. It's almost like they have springs in their legs. 






I used to have lower quality, trail riding Arabians, and at liberty they had that springy-action too.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That is not a good example of how an Arabian moves naturally, sorry.....did you see his hooves? 
This one is bred for English pleasure/park=high knee action. 
And it has nothing to do with " lower quality" when they don't move like that.....just saying;-)

Also, the OP's horse is a MIX of Arab and QH IMO. I've seen quarabs with very good movement but also with somewhat less reach.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Conemaras are very rare here in the US if that is where the OP is from.
> I have several arab/QHs here an d have sold others.
> That mare is stock horse and an Arab. Now I am not going to bet the farm on it. My first born maybe but onl if I still get ot keep any future grandchildren and still see the kid on holy days. Shalom


I'm not saying the pony IS a Connemara as in the picture, just she looks like she has Connemara in her. Not sure what a stock horse is and we don't have Quarab in England either LOL. No matter what, she is a lovely horse.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I noticed in the video that she has some dots on her body, I'm guessing that is from going gray?


Yup! She's been fleabitten for as long as I know of her history (3+ years)


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with deserthorsewoman. That arabian is also probably a stallion, therefore showing off more. I think if any horse had that much energy being kept back (since they were walking the horse in and then all of a sudden released the pressure) they would prance around a bit like that.

And where I live (Midwest) there seems to be quite a few Connemaras. I know of three purebreds. They were used at a children's lesson and therapeutic barn. I'm sure there have both several others there too that could have been part breed. They seem to be a quite favored pony for lessons.


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

She looks like a Quarter Horse/Arab cross.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

InsaneDino said:


> Yup! She's been fleabitten for as long as I know of her history (3+ years)


lol okay


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

That was just a video i grabbed off of You-tube because it looked like it had a good example of Arab-y movement to me. 

What I meant by lower quality is that even back-yard Arabians have floating movement at liberty. At least mine did. They were not Scottsdale caliber.....just trail horses and they still have floating movement at liberty. 

Everyone has their opinion. I just don't see the OP's horse moving like at Arabian. That doesn't mean I'm right. But nothing screams Arabian except perhaps the color. And most common breeds have gray.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

How about this?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I did get what you were trying to say, don't worry
It was just not the best example. 
Im still for quarab, tho. I've seen more Araby ones, for sure, but she still has some features who give the Arab away. Apart from the color. And I bet she has better, floatier movement now that her feet have been fixed.
But, no matter what she i, she is awfully cute;-)


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

InsaneDino said:


> I agree with deserthorsewoman. That arabian is also probably a stallion, therefore showing off more. I think if any horse had that much energy being kept back (since they were walking the horse in and then all of a sudden released the pressure) they would prance around a bit like that.
> 
> And where I live (Midwest) there seems to be quite a few Connemaras. I know of three purebreds. They were used at a children's lesson and therapeutic barn. I'm sure there have both several others there too that could have been part breed. They seem to be a quite favored pony for lessons.


Believe me, nearly all Arabs behave like that at some stage no matter if they are stallions, gelding or mares. They always ride with their tales up and have a prancing gait. 'Chuckie' a gray Arab gelding(38yrs) boarded at our farm still runs around the field in that manner, just a little stiffer. A riding school near us use an Arab mare and she trots around the manege just like that too. Its more a breed trait than 'showing off'. They are great horses to watch.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> Believe me, nearly all Arabs behave like that at some stage no matter if they are stallions, gelding or mares. They always ride with their tales up and have a prancing gait. 'Chuckie' a gray Arab gelding(38yrs) boarded at our farm still runs around the field in that manner, just a little stiffer. A riding school near us use an Arab mare and she trots around the manege just like that too. Its more a breed trait than 'showing off'. They are great horses to watch.


I agree that all genders can, I was just pointing out that the one in the video was probably so wound up on energy, that's why he had so much energy. My horse will do that too if she gets full of energy. She just wasn't like that in the video I had. It was a long day for her, and she was obviously not wanting to listen, as well as feel happy and excited to prance around.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

arabian being lunged #5 - YouTube

This is how I see most arabians on one of their less excited days. I've worked with some arabs, and they aren't always like the ones portrayed in the other two videos. They are stubborn, restless, and sensitive when they aren't on their great days. When they are having a great day, they will act like the ones in the other videos. Those could have also been trained a bit to do that on command.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The bay stallion IS trained for that. It's a libertyclass and the horse knows exactly what to do and when to stop. The elevated tail when moving is a breed trait. It's a hot climate breed, so anything what can be lifted to get rid of body heat will be lifted. When it's cold outside all horses clamp their tails down to keep bodyheat in. The typical prancing and dancing, snorting and blowing is to show off, to get attention, to play, to say, look at me. They know they're pretty doing that;-)
And in my book, a stubborn Arabian is a misunderstood one. Heck, people get cranky when they're not understood.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> How about this?
> 
> Gorgeous arabian trot - YouTube


That's still higher grade than what I normally see


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

This is a backyard Arabian showing off and playing with me in pasture;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

It could just be me, but I thought I saw a slight dish shape to her face which would lead me to believe she is an Arab cross. The picture is a little blurred though, so it's tough to tell. Also, kudos to you for rescuing her!


----------



## lacie and barb (Oct 20, 2012)

*Connemara?*

She might be a Connemara cross because she has a pony face it looks like not very fine like an arab.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I think that we all need to remmber that the extreme dished head some modern arabians have is a new "invention". I ahve an Arabian mare that has a very straight profile. If she were a QH she would have a refined head. As an Arab hers is coarse. If you look at ehr straight on though you can see she is very much an arab.
Also about the spirit they have. I have a very n ice mare here that acts like a draft horse. she is quite lazy and laid back. Not flighty in the least. Shalom


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> It could just be me, but I thought I saw a slight dish shape to her face which would lead me to believe she is an Arab cross. The picture is a little blurred though, so it's tough to tell. Also, kudos to you for rescuing her!


Yes, she does have a slight dip in her head, but it's not like the extreme arab dishes you see today.

And thank you!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That mares chest looks exactly like the Arabs that I own. that is not a QH chest shaped in a U it is more like a V. Great for endurance. Shalom


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

I see a lot of arab in her. I had an arab QH/paint cross a year ago and she has the same movement he had. I see a lot of stock horse in her, too, but a lot of arab. It's quite possible she's a welsh mix- I've seen quite a few of those get mistaken for arabs around here when they're a more 'refined' strain of Welsh (a seller actually tried to pass one off as a purebred arab recently).


Honestly I wouldn't be too worried about what breed she is and if someone asks you just smile and proudly proclaim 'the best of both worlds' - she's definitely not pure so that would fly ^_^ very beautiful horse by the way.


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

I think QH would be a good guess, but I have a Quarab and his head looks alot like your mare's head so she might have some Arab.


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

Really and truly her whole body build looks alot like his so that would be a really good guess.


----------



## badger101 (Jan 3, 2013)

I see just a tad bit of arabian in him but mostly is see quarter horse.



VERRY VERRY VERRY PRETTY HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

To me she looks like she could be registered as a paint. Paints come in that color I think and she definately has the conformation of a paint.


----------



## badger101 (Jan 3, 2013)

a little bit of arabian not sure what else


----------

